# sog fitting



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Has anyone fitted a SOG unit to a Rapido A class? the access door on my Rapido is bottom hinged and I'm not able to fit the outlet unit on the door as it fouls the hatch handle.........any sugestions? 
I could fit the outlet above the hatch into the side of the m/h but I'm not keen on drilling the van plus it would be tricky to get the fixing screws for the fan in.
Chris


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Chris. 
there is a lot of info. on sog .in the forums do a search 

Aido


----------

